# Wee Little Bobby Was Adopted!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's his original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/110876-meet-little-no-name-i-cant-wait.html

Then this: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ed/111686-yippeeeee-im-home-life-awesome.html

Now this. His new family. They adore him ~ :wub:











Thanks so much Edie, Gigi, Judy, and my Gang. It takes a village.
And look what we've achieved. Pretty cool, huh?

I love you Little Dude. And, yup, I miss you honey.

*LIVE LONG, AND PROSPER MY WEE LITTLE FRIEND:*


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

:chili::aktion033: YIPEE! :aktion033::chili:

Dear, sweet, little Bobby. I am so happy for you! Deb, he is looking great, his coat is coming in nicely and no staining. He is going to be a looker, he is already great looking. I just got an email from Judy and Richard with the same pic. We will miss you, little one, especially your foster mommy, Deb, but we know you will have a wonderful life. Bobby is now a resident of La Jolla, for those of you who don't know, it is in San Diego County and a beautiful place, right on the beach. What a lucky little doggy you are!​


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How exciting!!! Yey Bobby!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, ya gotta love a happy ending! Little Bobby just won the doggie lottery!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

La Jolla? Can I come visit Bobby?? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Talk about a dog's life!!! I am so happy that Bobby has a home. He's come such a long way from when he was rescued and I know his new family will be loving him so much.So nice to see a picture of the happy family too. :wub::wub::chili::chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice digs, Bobby! La Jolla? Not too shabby, litle one! I agree - Live Long and Prosper!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another REALLY lucky dog! Luck & hard work---on the part of those who rescued & loved him! Great job folks! Applause, applause, standing ovation!
We look forward to follow-up photos as the hair continues to grow in and lots of stories! 
Hugs from all of us.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray for Bobby! And bless you to all of you who made this happen! Tessa and Sweetness are giving 7 paws up!!!

Tessa: "Mom, hows come I get stuck in Chicago while Bobby gets La Jolla???"


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great news and great new family for Bobby. Yeah!! Miracles do happen!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Have a wonderful new life, Bob Seger.!!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's another lucky soul you've gotten to save and now he's in a furever home!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO!!! I am happy to read this  so very happy for precious Bobby :wub: just look at that photo of the whole beautiful family :wub: thanks to you, Deb!!! 

I gotta tell you though, LBB isn't allowed to go ANYWHERE other than YOUR place - says Kat  ... no but really, I would love for him to stay in his forever home, with his awesome mommy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

La Jolla -- Yippee!!! Bobby, we're so happy that you've found such a wonderful furever home.

You were such a lucky little one to have been found by our sweet, wonderful Deb!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Just saw this after a long time of not being on here. I am thrilled for Bobby! I remember when you rescued him Deb. You are amazing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

a little late but congrats to Bobby!


----------

